# Kansas City Golden Retriever Specialty



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

If you see Neida, tell her thanks for her help getting those DVD's out. I wish GRCA would make them available on their website for membership to purchase from their store.

Hope you have fun and enjoy the weekend. What are you participating in?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Alaska7133 said:


> If you see Neida, tell her thanks for her help getting those DVD's out. I wish GRCA would make them available on their website for membership to purchase from their store.
> 
> Hope you have fun and enjoy the weekend. What are you participating in?


I'll tell Neida that next time I see her.

I won't be showing. My puppy will be four days too young, plus she still has quite a lot of maturing to do.

I will be the one of helpers rolling out the mats and putting together the rings, giving out the awards, then taking everything apart. I definitely got a work out last year, those mats are very heavy.

Last year I had the honor of eating lunch with Marcia Schlehr.


----------

